# Calgary AB - June ACP exam prep



## Desette (May 11, 2013)

Hey Everyone

I am curious if anyone else is writing ACP exam in June and wants to have a study group in Calgary most likely on the weekend or during weekend days currently.

If your interested please let me know 

Id be down for an online group as well on skype or some other media as well


----------

